# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  glupo pitanje

## vesso

nikako ne mogu procijeniti koja mi velićina jednokratnih gaćica treba.
prije sam nosila XS ili 8-12 za curice
već sad sam se dobro proširila u boku (oko 8cm) i ne mogu nikako pretpostaviti do kuda će to ići iza poroda
 :? 

kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Lutonjica

mislim da sam nosila M, a imala sam 72 kg na 168 cm

(prije trudnoće nosila sam XS ili S, 54 kg na 168 cm)

----------


## leonisa

ja sam bila broj 34 prije poroda. midium su mi bile knap, malo su me rezale oko prepona (one ko boxe iz hospitalije)
mislim da te ne mogu biti prevelike- to je ipak mreza.

----------


## india

kupila i M i L, L nekako udobnije, manje stezale oko nogu a isto učinkovito držale uloške na svom mjestu. prije trudnoće: 53 kg na 168 cm. na kraju 64 kg, noge ostale užasno žgoljave, sve otišlo u trbuh i cice

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Prije trudnoće: 48/50kg, 167 cm; prije poroda: 61/62kg. Jednokratne uzela S i bile su mi ok. Ipak, naglašavam kako su meni osobno puno ugodnije i praktičnije bile bolničke mrežaste rastezljive, bolje su držale uložak, a ja sam u njima bila okretnija. A i malo smo jedna drugoj pokazivale kako smo seksi u toj mrežici... Te su univerzalne veličine.

----------


## Pina

Ja sam kupila u kingcrossu u BabyMedia shopu jednokratne broj 36/38, dakle  broj koji sam i inace nosila, u pakiranju je 5 komada i cini mi se da kosta 30kn. Pokazale su se odlicne, kako bi ih opisala. . hmm. . .nisu mrezate nego vise kao papirnato gazaste, jako mekane i udobne. Ja sam prije trudnoce imala 46kg na mojih 165cm, a isla roditi sa 57 i bile su ok. Cak mi je sestra u rodilistu kada mi je pomagala kod tusiranja rekla da jos nije vidjela takve i da joj se cine dobre. .  a ona se fakat negleda svega pa mi je to nekako bilo drago cuti . . .

----------


## buca

ja uzela M mrežaste(pred porod sam bila 70/172) i bile su ok, al se brzo razvuku.
uglavnom, kolko su mi trebale tolko su i trajale

----------


## hrčkić

M su me stezale, a pred porod sam bila 73/171. L su bile super. Ja imam jako loša iskustva s gaćicama koje nisu mrežaste. Naime kupila sam si te fensi od bebe comfort-a i ništa mi nisu valjale jer uopće nisu držale uložak. Odmah sam se prebacila na one vulgaris iz apoteke   :Grin:  i bila sam prezadovoljna.

----------


## Frida

Vesso takve su i moje mjere, išla sam roditi sa 57/158,  ja sam kupila jednokratne, M, u Chiccu i bila zadovoljna, mislim da mi je čak ostao jedan par neiskorišten pa ako hoćeš donesem ti do Dugava (tamo sam često) da probaš.

----------


## vesso

puno hvala frida!
ne bih te htjela šeteti bez veze
moje su mjere ipak malko drukčije
prije trudnoće 52/173 uz smiješnu ispriku umjesto boka i guze, to su meni zaboravili ugraditi

sada, u 34 tjednu, 73/173, a bokić i guza su se odlučili pokazati (većina je u škembi i cicama ali opseg boka je +8cm)
mislim da ću ići na L i to boxe

----------

